# Mayweather vs Bradley



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:conf

I don't think it's a bad idea.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

This would be a great fight, considering Bradley already said before the fight that he wants Mayweather next, it is at least possibility


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah make the fight, I don't think Bradley will win, but I've always thought the person that could beat Floyd would have to be multi layered in their ability, Bradley has that, he's a quality all round fighter, though his issue is there not really one area he is better than Floyd.

Don't think anyone takes Floyd but Bradley the best opponent at 147lbs outside Pacquaio IMO


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

easy fight for Mayweather


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

is his contract even up


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I used to think Bradley could Floyd trouble when I thought Floyd's legs were gone, but Floyd does Bradley's game(Jab+movement) better. and he's just so much more talented. Love Tim ,but Floyd wins wide.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley's sloppy ass would get chopped up


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

If done right, it could be the first US Super-fight in a long time.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> is his contract even up


I'm not sure but he was saying in the build up to the fight that after Marquez he wants Mayweather so I'm guessing he is confident on any behind the scenes boxing political issues


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

just mentioned this in the RBR thread. it is now easily the best legacy win for floyd 154 and below. unfortunately timmy is with top rank so it will never happen


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd schooled a better edition of Marquez

Timmeh had a close fight with an inferior Marquez as he tried to copy Floyd's strategy


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather doesn't fight on anyone elses terms. By that I mean that it would never turn into the kind of fight that favors Bradley. Unlike Marquez, Floyd has the feet to catch Bradley when he retreats (should Bradley chose tonight's in and out approach). Should Bradley go the pressure/volume route, he gets caught with hard counters. Bradley's excellent conditioning is at least matched by Floyds. Despite tonight's intelligent game plan, no one is outsmarting Floyd. 

If Bradley wants the fight, he definitely deserves it, though. He's earned it more than anyone else out there.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

errsta said:


> Mayweather doesn't fight on anyone elses terms. By that I mean that it would never turn into the kind of fight that favors Bradley. *Unlike Marquez, Floyd has the feet to catch Bradley when he retreats (should Bradley chose tonight's in and out approach).* Should Bradley go the pressure/volume route, he gets caught with hard counters. Bradley's excellent conditioning is at least matched by Floyds. Despite tonight's intelligent game plan, no one is outsmarting Floyd.
> 
> If Bradley wants the fight, he definitely deserves it, though. He's earned it more than anyone else out there.


I don't think Timmeh would have the luxury of choice at all if he fought Floyd. If Floyd wants him to come forward, he'll be coming forward.

Floyd would outjab him unlike Marquez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley cn and will beat Floyd if Floyd ever makes the fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bob Arum ain't agreeing to that shit.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Bob Arum has already said before the fight if that is the fight Bradley wants then they will work towards that


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe IDKSAB but I see this as pretty easy work for Floyd after the first few rounds.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't think Timmeh would have the luxury of choice at all if he fought Floyd. If Floyd wants him to come forward, he'll be coming forward.
> 
> Floyd would outjab him unlike Marquez


Exactly

Floyd's not going to fight a fight that favors Bradley in any way.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

church11 said:


> Maybe IDKSAB but I see this as pretty easy work for Floyd after the first few rounds.


It is in all likelyhood but if were being honest which fight at 147lbs isn't for Floyd


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley makes Floyd fight a fight that sees Bradley get the decision iwn.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley cn and will beat Floyd if Floyd ever makes the fight


No he wouldn't.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

This a really hard fight for Floyd imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

browsing said:


> No he wouldn't.


Bradley would beat Floyd i know it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley makes Floyd fight a fight that sees Bradley get the decision iwn.


No he doesn't.

:lol: Bradley got hit with shots in this fight that would have never hit Floyd. Never ever.

I hope they make the fight just for hypes sake but Floyd spanks Bradley soundly. If Tim brawls Floyd counters the shit out of him and knocks him down multiple times. If Tim tries to box he gets outboxed by Floyd.

Tim might have a chance if he just goes dumb like he did against Ruslan...maybe....maybe.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley would beat Floyd i know it.


Floyd would beat Bradley. I'm sure of it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Obviously nobody is going to bang Floyd out of there. Why not try speed and athleticism? 

Floyd would be a deserved favorite. But, we've seen him against supposed power punchers a lot. Could be fun to see something new.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao-Marquez V
Bradley-Provodnikov II
Mayweather-Khan 
Rios-Alvarado III
Garcia-Mattyse II

:lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes got to leave top rank. fight wont happen. still think floyd beats him. too big for timmey. u r talking about the master here. everybody copies floyd nowadays when it comes to defense. floyd just wrote the book. everybody just reads it


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley cn and will beat Floyd if Floyd ever makes the fight


No way...love Tim, but just doesn't have the goods to beat Floyd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd stops him inside 8 or 9 rounds IMO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> No way...love Tim, but just doesn't have the goods to beat Floyd.


I'm telling you he can do it, his activity and variety will see him impose himself on floyd, I can see him taking 7 rounds off of Floyd


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it would be a good fight, but can't see Bradley winning. Also can't see Arum making it.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Skip to 1:01


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm telling you he can do it, his activity and variety will see him impose himself on floyd, I can see him taking 7 rounds off of Floyd


Floyd would keep Tim at the end of his jab, and would batter Tim as he tried to get in range, hes bigger, stronger, faster...combine that with once in a generation type skill and you get...Floyd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Floyd would keep Tim at the end of his jab, and would batter Tim as he tried to get in range, hes bigger, stronger, faster...combine that with once in a generation type skill and you get...Floyd.


i see Tim slipping the jab and getting inside, smothering floyd and using that head and quick hands to out point Floyd for 7 or 8 rounds.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd would win and probably easily but I have wanted to see this fight since 2010. Make the shit happen Bob. When does Bradley's contract with Top Rank end?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> i see Tim slipping the jab and getting inside, smothering floyd and using that head and quick hands to out point Floyd for 7 or 8 rounds.


If Bradley smothers Floyd then he will negate his own offense as well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> If Bradley smothers Floyd then he will negate his own offense as well.


He'll negate the effectiveness but I see him simply looking to outwork him not land solid blows.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> It is in all likelyhood but if were being honest which fight at 147lbs isn't for Floyd


This.

Bradley will at least come to win and not pack it in halfway through.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd just heads and shoulder over all his rivals.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Well Pac beat the shit out of Bradley and yet Bradley won, so there for a win for Bradley over Floyd wouldn't be very unlikely even if and when Floyd owns his ass as well.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd just heads and shoulder over all his rivals.


In terms of skills yes. But when you consider Tim's combination of raw talent, Holyfield type heart/desire and solid boxing skills, i would say it's a hell of an intriguing fight.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> In terms of skills yes. But when you consider Tim's combination of raw talent, Holyfield type heart/desire and solid boxing skills, i would say it's a hell of an intriguing fight.


true but Floyd is just better than Timmy in every aspect. I'll watch it but it is pretty much a given. Especially Tim doesn't have a key ingredient to get a W on Floyd and that is 1 punch ko power, so no punchers chance him either.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Well Pac beat the shit out of Bradley and yet Bradley won, so there for a win for Bradley over Floyd wouldn't be very unlikely even if and when Floyd owns his ass as well.


Beat the shit out of Bradley? That fight was competitive. Bradley actually had very good defense in the second half of that fight (no I don't think Bradley won).


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't think Bradley would do much to Floyd but he's versatile enough to make it interesting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather by TKO


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bama I know you don't drink but something has you jacked up if you think Bradley can beat Mayweather. 

First of all Mayweather is too smart to allow Bradley to steal rounds. Floyd is bigger, longer, and has a longer reach and to Floyd's credit he will use his advantages against Bradley. 

Floyd will be too fast for Bradley bc, 1) he has faster hands and 2) Floyd has great timing and is very accurate. Add that with his defense and you have a beat down that Bradley would receive and I see Floyd stopping Bradley. Hell even Bradley said he has no clue how to fight Floyd and I believe he would have doubt from the get go. People better leave Floyd the fuck alone bc the boy is not bullshitting around. Boxing is Floyd's church bro and he will start shouting all over the ring on Bradley's ass.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> *Bama I know you don't drink but something has you jacked up if you think Bradley can beat Mayweather. *
> 
> First of all Mayweather is too smart to allow Bradley to steal rounds. Floyd is bigger, longer, and has a longer reach and to Floyd's credit he will use his advantages against Bradley.
> 
> Floyd will be too fast for Bradley bc, 1) he has faster hands and 2) Floyd has great timing and is very accurate. Add that with his defense and you have a beat down that Bradley would receive and I see Floyd stopping Bradley. Hell even Bradley said he has no clue how to fight Floyd and I believe he would have doubt from the get go. People better leave Floyd the fuck alone bc the boy is not bullshitting around. Boxing is Floyd's church bro and he will start shouting all over the ring on Bradley's ass.


he's a troll sort of like how dealt_with is one


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Just don't see how Bradley can bring enough money to the table in a fight vs Mayweather. Also, what a boring fight that will be.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd would beat tim down.

he would tko tim


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably won't happen because of the SHowtime/Hbo thing but would be a good fight


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

heavyweightcp said:


> Floyd would beat tim down.
> 
> he would tko tim


No way. No one stops the evrsion of Bradley from last night he's too good of a boxer and has an insane chin and Mayweather doesn't have the power


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> No way. No one stops the evrsion of Bradley from last night he's too good of a boxer and has an insane chin and Mayweather doesn't have the power


Mayweather does have the power and accuracy to stop Bradley. I can see Floyd catching Bradley with flush right hands up stairs and down stairs and he will catch Bradley with several shots he does see coming. Also with Floyd being able to control the range with his height, reach advantage he could set Bradley up for some killer shots and probably would.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

This is the biggest fight out there now for Floyd.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Mayweather does have the power and accuracy to stop Bradley. I can see Floyd catching Bradley with flush right hands up stairs and down stairs and he will catch Bradley with several shots he does see coming. Also with Floyd being able to control the range with his height, reach advantage he could set Bradley up for some killer shots and probably would.


No. Mayweather is no Malignaggi and he's accurate but Bradley's chin and heart is special and he's a decent boxer and against JMM he rolled with a lot of shots JMM is an accurate puncher even at this age but he hit air the whole night. Mayweather didn't stop Guerrero or Cotto and dare I say that stopping Bradley is ahrder than stopping them maybe even ahrder than stopping Canelo. 
No way he stops bradley


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

If Pac beats Rios convincingly, which I believe he will, the current Welter scene will be veeeeery interesting. I think Bradley would more than likely rematch Manny if he looked good and doesn't retire. 

Where are people getting Floyd TKOing Tim? No way Jose


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> No. Mayweather is no Malignaggi and he's accurate but Bradley's chin and heart is special and he's a decent boxer and against JMM he rolled with a lot of shots JMM is an accurate puncher even at this age but he hit air the whole night. Mayweather didn't stop Guerrero or Cotto and dare I say that stopping Bradley is ahrder than stopping them maybe even ahrder than stopping Canelo.
> No way he stops bradley


Floyd is the most accurate fighter in the sport and has been for a long time. He is a totally different animal than anything Bradley has seen. He is longer, has the reach but more importantly he knows how to use those advantages the right way and Floyd doesn't fight with a rhythm 90% of the time. He won't throw until he is ready to throw and when he does its landing right where he wants it to land. His jab is better than Tim's and Mayweather stabs the shit out of people with his jab. He also has a wider range of an arsenal than Tim. Does he have the power, accuracy and skills to stop Bradley? Yes he does. Will he, well that remains to be seen. JMM couldn't handle a boxer who gave him movement and Bradley took a little of the Mayweather blueprint in that fight with JMM.

I honestly see Floyd dominating Bradley and making him look like a B- class boxer. A complete shut out on the cards or a 10-2 type of UD.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd is the most accurate fighter in the sport and has been for a long time. He is a totally different animal than anything Bradley has seen. He is longer, has the reach but more importantly he knows how to use those advantages the right way and Floyd doesn't fight with a rhythm 90% of the time. He won't throw until he is ready to throw and when he does its landing right where he wants it to land. His jab is better than Tim's and Mayweather stabs the shit out of people with his jab. He also has a wider range of an arsenal than Tim. Does he have the power, accuracy and skills to stop Bradley? Yes he does. Will he, well that remains to be seen. JMM couldn't handle a boxer who gave him movement and Bradley took a little of the Mayweather blueprint in that fight with JMM.
> 
> I honestly see Floyd dominating Bradley and making him look like a B- class boxer. A complete shut out on the cards or a 10-2 type of UD.


Maybe a shutout but he won't stop bradley


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather, 8-4. Anyone predicting a ko victory for Floyd is delusional. Floyd loves leaving it in the hands of the judges and Bradley's chin is rock-solid.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd isnt KOing anyone anymore barring Khan possibly and certainly not Tim Bradley.
I've been calling for this fight since I joined the forum. I really like Timmy, hes the clear number 2 at 147 has a great resume and just schooled Marquez.
Put it like this I see Bradley a level above any other touted Khan opponent. Hes already beaten Devon and would destroy Khan. There is nobody else realistically out there at the moment.

This fight can and should happen. Khan and Garcia have never even fought at 147lbs ffs, and Floyd already the greatest 154lber out there...!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Would be good i guess nothing much else for Floyd, Floyd definately wins though


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Floyd should just go ahead and offer Bradley 10 million and get this easy win on his belt. Nobody at 147-154 is beating Floyd at all. They can't out box him and thats just the way the world works.


----------



## jaymon112 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Bradley has NO chance against Mayweather. People over reacting once again. He has already been schooled by Pacquaio who won at least 9 rounds, the judges decision does not change that. Mayweather would not loose more than 2 rounds


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

To say Bradley doesn't have chance against Floyd is dumb. Nobodies invincible, and Floyds not getting any younger. I think Bradley style would very difficult for Floyd, and it's a better fight than Khan. Bradley is the only guy at Floyds weight class who could give him a fight.


----------



## jaymon112 (May 24, 2013)

Khan's punch resistance is bad. Bradley has a good chance to make something of it.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> To say Bradley doesn't have chance against Floyd is dumb. Nobodies invincible, and Floyds not getting any younger. I think Bradley style would very difficult for Floyd, and it's a better fight than Khan. Bradley is the only guy at Floyds weight class who could give him a fight.


Ok, every one in a fight has a chance. Lets word it like this then, Bradley has very little chance to beat Mayweather. I don't care what anyone says, this always happens after a fighter puts together a good win. I cannot see anyway in which Bradley wins this fight, I would favour Floyd 90/10. To be honest I don't see anyone beating Mayweather at the moment so the fight may well be worth making as Bradley is as worthy a challenger as whos left, besides Garcia and Pac. The only people I see pushing Floyd close is Pacquaio, and Martinez at 154 if he still has anything left. Even then I have Floyd winning.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> Ok, every one in a fight has a chance. Lets word it like this then, Bradley has very little chance to beat Mayweather. I don't care what anyone says, this always happens after a fighter puts together a good win. I cannot see anyway in which Bradley wins this fight, I would favour Floyd 90/10. To be honest I don't see anyone beating Mayweather at the moment so the fight may well be worth making as Bradley is as worthy a challenger as whos left, besides Garcia and Pac. The only people I see pushing Floyd close is Pacquaio, and Martinez at 154 if he still has anything left. Even then I have Floyd winning.


Floyd should the fight the Slick and black Bradley next. This aint another flat footed Mexican.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> To say Bradley doesn't have chance against Floyd is dumb. Nobodies invincible, and Floyds not getting any younger. I think Bradley style would very difficult for Floyd, and it's a better fight than Khan. Bradley is the only guy at Floyds weight class who could give him a fight.


Please explain how Bradley's style will would be difficult for Floyd?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Please explain how Bradley's style will would be difficult for Floyd?


Bradley slick and quick, and can match Mayweather speed for speed. Floyd has low punch output. Bradley can steal rds with his activity, everytime Floyd counters Bradley will answer back with more. Bradley is also quick on his feet and can fight while coming in forward. He can fight on the inside. Quick in his feet. Tough fight for Floyd.


----------



## OdiousToad (Oct 6, 2013)

Mayweather would win every round.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

I would like to see Floyd take on the larger Bradley. It would be another example of him schooling a bigger opponent.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe that Bradley has become the new boogie man


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Bradley slick and quick, and can match Mayweather speed for speed. Floyd has low punch output. Bradley can steal rds with his activity, everytime Floyd counters Bradley will answer back with more. Bradley is also quick on his feet and can fight while coming in forward. He can fight on the inside. Quick in his feet. Tough fight for Floyd.


Floyd is faster than Bradley easy and with his timing he will beat Bradley to the punch all night. Nobody and I mean nobody will be stealing rounds off Floyd. Yes Bradley can fight on the inside but show me one fighter who has out worked Floyd on the inside? There hasn't been one and Bradley won't even come close to doing that. He isn't out boxing Floyd nor does he have the power to trouble Floyd.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd is faster than Bradley easy and with his timing he will beat Bradley to the punch all night. Nobody and I mean nobody will be stealing rounds off Floyd. Yes Bradley can fight on the inside but show me one fighter who has out worked Floyd on the inside? There hasn't been one and Bradley won't even come close to doing that. He isn't out boxing Floyd nor does he have the power to trouble Floyd.


Im not so sure he'll beat Floyd but at WW i think that's the last best challenge for him. I think Floyd beats Pac, Thurman would be outboxed.

And If Floyd were to lose anytime soon, I doubt the person to beat him would be anywhere near as overall skilled as he is. Sometimes great fighter lose to good fighters although i think Bradley is more than just a good fighter. People just can't see it. I think Floyd beats him but it won't be easy. It's my opinion just like your opinion is Broner beats Tim. Things like that tells me Tim is still very underrated because there's no way in hell Broner could beat Tim at this point of time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd doesn't have faster hands or feet than Bradley.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd doesn't have faster hands or feet than Bradley.


Floyd definitely has faster hands. Foot speed is close though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Bradley slick and quick, and can match Mayweather speed for speed. Floyd has low punch output. Bradley can steal rds with his activity, everytime Floyd counters Bradley will answer back with more. Bradley is also quick on his feet and can fight while coming in forward. He can fight on the inside. Quick in his feet. Tough fight for Floyd.


Floyd's punch output might not be the highest, *but people always conveniently forget that he limits everyone's output.* He can also up his own output if he wants.

You must be comfortable fighting with a low volume to be effective. Cotto(e), Zab, and Josue Castillo can tell you this. People forget that Josue threw 100 punches more in the rematch yet did worse.

In contrast, his most high volume opponent to date Jesus Chavez threw about 110 punches per round and got beat the fuck up for it.

Floyd's able to avoid the return fire opponents have for his counters. Alvarez had the idea to counter Floyd's counters, but Floyd brilliantly made it miss.

Timmeh would get his volume controlled by Floyd, and then get into a potshotting match with Floyd where he stands no chance. JUAN can tell you who is the better potshotter.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd's punch output might not be the highest, *but people always conveniently forget that he limits everyone's output.* He can also up his own output if he wants.
> 
> You must be comfortable fighting with a low volume to be effective. Cotto(e), Zab, and Josue Castillo can tell you this. People forget that Josue threw 100 punches less in the rematch yet did worse.
> 
> ...


:deal Real talk


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd doesn't have faster hands or feet than Bradley.


Floyd definitely has faster hands speed than Bradley. I'd say Bradley has the faster foot speed as of now, but it doesn't really matter because Floyd has the edge in timing and speed. Bradley doesn't have the reach to get his punches off first before Floyd does, and Floyd would find a way to neutralize his workrate and control the fight. It'd be an ugly chess fight for the casual fans and some boxing fans, but Floyd has all the tools to beat Bradley.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd's punch output might not be the highest, *but people always conveniently forget that he limits everyone's output.* He can also up his own output if he wants.
> 
> You must be comfortable fighting with a low volume to be effective. Cotto(e), Zab, and Josue Castillo can tell you this. People forget that Josue threw 100 punches more in the rematch yet did worse.
> 
> ...


good stuff


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

After Tim gets redemption when he beats Pacquiao in a rematch I want to see this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Bama I know you don't drink but something has you jacked up if you think Bradley can beat Mayweather.
> 
> First of all Mayweather is too smart to allow Bradley to steal rounds. Floyd is bigger, longer, and has a longer reach and to Floyd's credit he will use his advantages against Bradley.
> 
> Floyd will be too fast for Bradley bc, 1) he has faster hands and 2) Floyd has great timing and is very accurate. Add that with his defense and you have a beat down that Bradley would receive and I see Floyd stopping Bradley. Hell even Bradley said he has no clue how to fight Floyd and I believe he would have doubt from the get go. People better leave Floyd the fuck alone bc the boy is not bullshitting around. Boxing is Floyd's church bro and he will start shouting all over the ring on Bradley's ass.


I've said it for a long time man. I think Bradley's combination of athleticism, quick hands, feet, in fighting ability and adaptibility (which is on the level of floyd) would see him having an extremely competitive fight with Floyd and making Floyd fight out of his comfort zone.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

That would be something if Bradley beat Mayweather. I seriously doubt if it would happen, though. It would end up being a better fight than expected, though, kinda like FMJ vs Corely


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I've said it for a long time man. I think Bradley's combination of athleticism, quick hands, feet, in fighting ability and *adaptibility (which is on the level of floyd)* would see him having an extremely competitive fight with Floyd and making Floyd fight out of his comfort zone.


He didn't even do as clean of a job on JUAN despite fighting a worse version and having the blueprint laid out for him by Floyd.

As a matter of fact JUAN began to adapt to him in the second half of the fight. JUAN's adaptability was neutralized for the most part when he fought Floyd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> He didn't even do as clean of a job on JUAN despite fighting a worse version and having the blueprint laid out for him by Floyd.
> 
> As a matter of fact JUAN began to adapt to him in the second half of the fight. JUAN's adaptability was neutralized for the most part when he fought Floyd.


Juan made an adjustment and Timmy made a adjustment right back on him and started catching Juan coming hin with hard left hooks while still slipping all of his wild work and still tying him up on the inside and walking him back to the ropes.

there was nothign Marquez really did to troble Timmy. He landed a nice lead right late in the fight and never landed it again.

Timmy completely neutralized and banged Juan up to an extent even Floyd didn't because Floyd at the time of their fight didn't want to engage and was content to simply fight all the way on the outside and not fall into any countering traps.

It would be excellent to see the fight and I have a couple of ideas of what Timmy would need to to against floyd to win the fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Juan made an adjustment and Timmy made a adjustment right back on him and started catching Juan coming hin with hard left hooks while still slipping all of his wild work and still tying him up on the inside and walking him back to the ropes.
> 
> there was nothign Marquez really did to troble Timmy. He landed a nice lead right late in the fight and never landed it again.
> 
> ...


:conf JUAN and basically anyone could tell you who did better


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :conf JUAN and basically anyone could tell you who did better


Floyd and Tim both dominated him with Tim laying more leather than Floyd to get the same result. Not a slight against Floyd just a fact that Tim arguably did just as well as he did.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd and Tim both dominated him with Tim laying more leather than Floyd to get the same result. Not a slight against Floyd just a fact that Tim arguably did just as well as he did.


:conf

Floyd knocked him down at will when he put him on his AZZ

JUAN won no rounds when he fought Floyd

and Floyd did all of this on a better JUAN


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :conf
> 
> Floyd knocked him down at will when he put him on his AZZ
> 
> ...


Floyd caught him off balance and he knocked him down.
Tim caught him and almost knocked him down off balance as well.

On my card Marquez didn't win a found against either, so I say the same thing about both fights.
Like I said only difference is Bradley was more active and laid more leather to Marquez, plus he went against an enhanced version


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd caught him off balance and he knocked him down.
> Tim caught him and almost knocked him down off balance as well.
> 
> On my card Marquez didn't win a found against either, so I say the same thing about both fights.
> *Like I said only difference is Bradley was more active and laid more leather to Marquez*, plus he went against an enhanced version


your favorite also took a good amount of powershots from JUAN and was hurt 2-3 times


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd caught him off balance and he knocked him down.
> Tim caught him and almost knocked him down off balance as well.
> 
> On my card Marquez didn't win a found against either, so I say the same thing about both fights.
> Like I said only difference is Bradley was more active and laid more leather to Marquez, plus he went against an enhanced version


Marquez wasn't off balance. Floyd feinted and through a left hook and knocked him down clean. He set the shot up with the feint.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> your favorite also took a good amount of powershots from JUAN and was hurt 2-3 times


Tim was never hurt by Juan so that is wrong, I'll also add that Juan never landed clean on Tim to he head he was rolling all of those shots. He did catch some nice lefts and rights to the body though, but that is the game when you are more active.

Funny though you making up Tim being hurt 2 -3 times though when he clearly never was


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Marquez wasn't off balance. Floyd feinted and through a left hook and knocked him down clean. He set the shot up with the feint.


Marquez was definitely off balance, Marquez was moving inside to throw another overhand right and on the way in Floyd clipped him with the left and Marquez fell off balance. Didn't say Floyd didn't setup the punch but him setting up the shot doesn't mean that Marquez knockdown wasn't a result of being caught off balance more than anything else.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tim was never hurt by Juan so that is wrong, I'll also add that Juan never landed clean on Tim to he head he was rolling all of those shots. He did catch some nice lefts and rights to the body though, but that is the game when you are more active.
> 
> Funny though you making up Tim being hurt 2 -3 times though when he clearly never was


I thought he's your fav. You're not watching carefully enough if you didn't notice him being hurt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I thought he's your fav. You're not watching carefully enough if you didn't notice him being hurt


He wasn't hurt in the fight, someone landing a punch isn't that fighter being hurt, you are reaching.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd caught him off balance and he knocked him down.
> Tim caught him and almost knocked him down off balance as well.
> 
> On my card Marquez didn't win a found against either, so I say the same thing about both fights.
> Like I said only difference is Bradley was more active and laid more leather to Marquez, plus he went against an enhanced version


Floyd beats Marquez more decisively than Bradley did. Marquez barely won a round against Floyd, he fought a more competitive fight against Bradley. Laid more leather? Go back and re-watch Mayweather-Marquez, Floyd landed harder punches on Marquez than Bradley did. Marquez had a bloodied nose and a few facial bruises against Floyd. He looked fine against Bradley and had his moments in a lot of pick em rounds that Bradley edged out.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Marquez was definitely off balance, Marquez was moving inside to throw another overhand right and on the way in Floyd clipped him with the left and Marquez fell off balance. Didn't say Floyd didn't setup the punch but him setting up the shot doesn't mean that Marquez knockdown wasn't a result of being caught off balance more than anything else.


Either way, Floyd beats Marquez more decisively than Bradley did. Accept it and move on!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Floyd beats Marquez more decisively than Bradley did. Marquez barely won a round against Floyd, he fought a more competitive fight against Bradley. Laid more leather? Go back and re-watch Mayweather-Marquez, Floyd landed harder punches on Marquez than Bradley did. Marquez had a bloodied nose and a few facial bruises against Floyd. He looked fine against Bradley and had his moments in a lot of pick em rounds that Bradley edged out.


and he was much older when he fought Timmeh


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> Floyd beats Marquez more decisively than Bradley did. Marquez barely won a round against Floyd, he fought a more competitive fight against Bradley. Laid more leather? Go back and re-watch Mayweather-Marquez, Floyd landed harder punches on Marquez than Bradley did. Marquez had a bloodied nose and a few facial bruises against Floyd. He looked fine against Bradley and had his moments in a lot of pick em rounds that Bradley edged out.


I disagree with you on the wideness of the Floyd/Bradley victories over Marquez since I had them being the same.
I don't think neither fight was competitive.
floyd landed nice sharp punches on Marquez out of range, but looking at the highlights Marquez occasionally landed on Floyd as well, forgot the amount of rights he landed early on.

As for the face game, I don't like doing that when you realize people mark differently, that said Marquez's face was busted and swollen more after the Bradley fight than the Floyd fight.

There weren't a lot of pick'em rounds IMHO though.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

At best, the fight will look like Paulie-Broner. Bradley couldn't bust a grape with a machine gun. 

At worst it'll be a boring one sided fight. Bradley is fast enough though to stay away from Floyd to keep it from being a real ass kicking.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

More deserving than Guerrero & Canelo though I felt Canelo had/has the harder style for Floyd. Cant box with Floyd and is too sloppy to come at him full fight. Would love to see them spar. After facing Pacquiao & Jmm whether he won both or not he still held his own and is deserving even if I hate that fight.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

No way does Floyd ko Bradley but can see him dropping him once in a way he dropped Marquez or Hatton with a left hook. Not sure if I would watch that but Bradley/Pacquiao 2, assuming Rios is a Pacq victim, would be a great idea to get made. Can see both letting their hands go more too, hopefully though I didn't mind the first fight but it felt odd.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I* disagree with you on the wideness of the Floyd/Bradley victories over Marquez since I had them being the same.
> I don't think neither fight was competitive.*
> floyd landed nice sharp punches on Marquez out of range, but looking at the highlights Marquez occasionally landed on Floyd as well, forgot the amount of rights he landed early on.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: You're clearly biased, man. After Floyd beats Marquez, there were no debates about who won and how close the fight was, even some of Marquez biggest nuthuggers and Floyd haters acknowledged that it was a complete shutout, and the only excuse that Marquez came up with was that the weight was too much, he acknowledged that Floyd beats him decisively as did his fans. Bradley won the fight, but it wasn't a decisively shutout as Floyd did Marquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> :lol::lol: You're clearly biased, man. After Floyd beats Marquez, there were no debates about who won and how close the fight was, even some of Marquez biggest nuthuggers and Floyd haters acknowledged that it was a complete shutout, and the only excuse that Marquez came up with was that the weight was too much, he acknowledged that Floyd beats him decisively as did his fans. Bradley won the fight, but it wasn't a decisively shutout as Floyd did Marquez.


There is no debate whether Bradley won except for the blind stans.
That fight wasn't close and Tim put on a boxing clinic.
I'm not a floyd hater, I'm not a marquez/manny hater or fanboy either. 
People can say what ever they want on paper about who should win in a fight between Floyd and Timmy, but you have fights for a reason.
I think the fighter that Timmy is would cause problems for the Floyd that exists today and he would cause problems and be able to win 7-8 rounds off of Floyd.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tim was never hurt by Juan so that is wrong, I'll also add that Juan never landed clean on Tim to he head he was rolling all of those shots. He did catch some nice lefts and rights to the body though, but that is the game when you are more active.
> 
> Funny though you making up Tim being hurt 2 -3 times though when he clearly never was


The only guy I saw hurt was JMM in the 12th... When he almost got put on his prissy little ass!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Slugger3000 said:


> The only guy I saw hurt was JMM in the 12th... When he almost got put on his prissy little ass!


tim caught Marquez with a jab right that buckled his legs in the 8th or 9th


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is no debate whether Bradley won except for the blind stans.
> That fight wasn't close and Tim put on a boxing clinic.
> I'm not a floyd hater, I'm not a marquez/manny hater or fanboy either.
> People can say what ever they want on paper about who should win in a fight between Floyd and Timmy, but you have fights for a reason.
> *I think the fighter that Timmy is would cause problems for the Floyd that exists today and he would cause problems and be able to win 7-8 rounds off of Floyd.*


Only you and a few other Bradley fans would support this theory, the large majority of fans and experts thinks that Floyd would beat him. I guess we'll just agree to disagree. I'll make a poll and we'll see what the fans on here thinks about who won more decisively against Marquez.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tim rocked Marquez in the 9th or 10th round.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Tim owned JMM and he will beat Floyd!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> Only you and a few other Bradley fans would support this theory, the large majority of fans and experts thinks that Floyd would beat him. I guess we'll just agree to disagree. I'll make a poll and we'll see what the fans on here thinks about who won more decisively against Marquez.


Like I said I don't really care what most people believe, you have fights for a reason.
I have no doubt Tim would be the underdog, but I believe he could do it.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Tim rocked Marquez in the 9th or 10th round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


>


Folks hate Bradley so much they ignore everything he does, even in the fight he dominates from beginning to end. Even trying to claim it was Bradley that was hurt in the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight will never happen because of Arum but id put a lifetime avatar bet Bradley doesnt win more than 3 rounds.

Have you rockin a Thanos avatar round this bitch


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


>


Marquez landed some shots in this exchange too. I don't see how Bradley can beat Floyd when he tend to get out of control like this.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I disagree with you on the wideness of the Floyd/Bradley victories over Marquez since I had them being the same.
> I don't think neither fight was competitive.
> floyd landed nice sharp punches on Marquez out of range, but looking at the highlights Marquez occasionally landed on Floyd as well, forgot the amount of rights he landed early on.
> 
> ...


Floyd held Marquez to his lowest connects in a fight for his entire career Dude. It was a complete shut out.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This fight will never happen because of Arum but id put a lifetime avatar bet Bradley doesnt win more than 3 rounds.
> 
> Have you rockin a Thanos avatar round this bitch


Bradley will get shut out by Floyd. Hell even Bradley himself says he has no clue on how to beat Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Bradley will get shut out by Floyd. Hell even Bradley himself says he has no clue on how to beat Floyd.


I know but lately the judges seem to be giving Floyds opponents pitty rounds. 3 rounds is a good cushion against uncompetance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd held Marquez to his lowest connects in a fight for his entire career Dude. It was a complete shut out.


Yep and Tim also shut him out


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

I cant believe people are seriously saying Bradley will beat Mayweather. Speed aside Mayweather has the most important thing off all on his side and he will shut out Bradley with it. Timing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd has timing, but Bradley can chang eup to disrupt him from trying to time him. tim's faster feet I think would also cause Floyd some issues


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd has timing, but Bradley can chang eup to disrupt him from trying to time him. tim's faster feet I think would also cause Floyd some issues


No bc Floyd's feet are still pretty fast. Also you need to ask yourself this Bama.

Does Floyd have the defense to handle Bradley's offense?

Does Bradley have the defense to handle Floyd's offense?

Floyd already has the big reach advantage and height. He also uses it well and has a better jab. Floyd also has quick feet and with that piercing jab to the body it will just create more room for him to control range and get off. In no way am I saying Bradley isn't a damn good fighter. He just isn't on Floyd's level and Floyd will control the pace of the fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> No bc Floyd's feet are still pretty fast. Also you need to ask yourself this Bama.
> 
> Does Floyd have the defense to handle Bradley's offense?
> 
> ...


Floyd has fast feet, my contention is that Bradleys are faster.
I think Floyd has the defense to make Bradley's offense ineffective for the most part.
I think Bradley could negate Floyd's offense as well though.

I think the way Bradley could do it would be flurrying on the inside, even if it is ineffective, getting on his bike before Floyd can respond and he is still in a shell and then get out and use his legs the rest of the round to move around Floyd and kill time.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley cn and will beat Floyd if Floyd ever makes the fight


LMFAO


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> *Floyd schooled a better edition of Marquez*


wat

4 years vs proper athletic training I'd say its about even


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> LMFAO


They said I was crazy when I said Bradley would outbox Manny and beat Marquez.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They said I was crazy when I said Bradley would outbox Bradley and beat Marquez.


I had the same prediction as u on that fight but floyd is too crispy for timmy...


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They said I was crazy when I said *Bradley would outbox Bradley *


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

9 pages and no poll?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> I had the same prediction as u on that fight but floyd is too crispy for timmy...


I don't think Timmy can be crispier, but maybe he can get that shit wet and soggy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for bringing the to my attention.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Floyd has fast feet, my contention is that Bradleys are faster.
> I think Floyd has the defense to make Bradley's offense ineffective for the most part.
> I think Bradley could negate Floyd's offense as well though.
> 
> *I think the way Bradley could do it would be flurrying on the inside, even if it is ineffective, getting on his bike before Floyd can respond and he is still in a shell and then get out and use his legs the rest of the round to move around Floyd and kill time.*


Easier said than done. The last thing that Bradley would want to do is to throw his usual wide flurries against a sharpshooter like Floyd. Floyd has great reflexes and reaction timing to negates Bradley's rhythm. Even against Marquez, Bradley had moments where he jumped in and threw wide flurries, Marquez just wasn't quick enough to capitalized. Floyd is still quick and always has his eyes open to get his punches off first.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> Easier said than done. The last thing that Bradley would want to do is to throw his usual wide flurries against a sharpshooter like Floyd. Floyd has great reflexes and reaction timing to negates Bradley's rhythm. Even against Marquez, Bradley had moments where he'd jump in and threw wide flurries, Marquez just wasn't quick enough to capitalized. Floyd is still quick and always has his eyes open to get his punches off first.


I don't think it will be easy, it will be hard as hell. I think Floyd has gotten slower and he has timing but I don't think he would be able to shutdown Bradley completely in going that route.
Bradley would trade and throw with marquez when Marquez landed on him and Bradley would usually land back on him.
Marquez wasn't quick enough and even when he did have him timed Tim saw the punch and was rolling them.
Tim is in his physical prime, I believe Floyd is falling out of his and I think Tim could most definitely outwork him.
Floyd is quick and has fast reflexes, Bradley is faster IMHO


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think it will be easy, it will be hard as hell. I think Floyd has gotten slower and he has timing but I don't think he would be able to shutdown Bradley completely in going that route.
> Bradley would trade and throw with marquez when Marquez landed on him and Bradley would usually land back on him.
> Marquez wasn't quick enough and even when he did have him timed Tim saw the punch and was rolling them.
> Tim is in his physical prime, I believe Floyd is falling out of his and I think Tim could most definitely outwork him.
> Floyd is quick and has fast reflexes, Bradley is faster IMHO


He will shut Bradley down bc it isn't just about his reflexes, defense. Its also about his inside skills and old school tactics. Floyd will tie up, dip and duck up under Bradley's arm to get a break from ref, shove, push his head down and all kinds of shit. Bradley is good but not on Floyd's level and I hope this fight happens bc Floyd will dominate in my opinion. I personally wouldn't mind seeing Bradley vs Garcia too and I think Garcia beats Bradley and possibly stops him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradley is too sloppy, wide...he´s made for Floyd, he wouldn´t touch Floyd.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It would be interesting though......certainly better than someone like Khan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> He will shut Bradley down bc it isn't just about his reflexes, defense. Its also about his inside skills and old school tactics. Floyd will tie up, dip and duck up under Bradley's arm to get a break from ref, shove, push his head down and all kinds of shit. Bradley is good but not on Floyd's level and I hope this fight happens bc Floyd will dominate in my opinion. I personally wouldn't mind seeing Bradley vs Garcia too and I think Garcia beats Bradley and possibly stops him.


You think he will shut him down I think he won't and i think Bradley can outwork him and take rounds from floyd while keeping him on the defensive and not letting Floyd get off first and dictate the pace.

I have no doubt Floyd has old school tactics, I have no doubt Tim will respond to those tactics with some old school remedies.

Bradley is good and I don't think he is on Floyd's level in a pure boxing match, but in a pt fight that is ugly I tthink Bradley would be on a higher level than floyd.

I hope the fight happens because I think Bradley is now P4P #2 and Floyd #1 and they are in the same division and i want to see them fight, it is the only P4P fight that can lead to the P4P #1 spot.



Vic said:


> Bradley is too sloppy, wide...he´s made for Floyd, he wouldn´t touch Floyd.


Keep on betting against him Vic. 
I think Bradley beats Garcia because Garcia isn't ready yet. Everyone is going to KO and beat Tim, until they get in the ring with him.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think it will be easy, it will be hard as hell. I think Floyd has gotten slower and he has timing but I don't think he would be able to shutdown Bradley completely in going that route.
> Bradley would trade and throw with marquez when Marquez landed on him and Bradley would usually land back on him.
> Marquez wasn't quick enough and even when he did have him timed Tim saw the punch and was rolling them.
> Tim is in his physical prime, I believe Floyd is falling out of his and I think Tim could most definitely outwork him.
> Floyd is quick and has fast reflexes, Bradley is faster IMHO


Bradley has faster feet, but not faster hands. The only time he looks faster is when he throws short arm punches. It's easy to outwork Floyd, but it doesn't mean that you'll beat him. You can outwork him, but he'll still land more cleaner and better punches to win the fight. I'd give Tim a better shot if he was taller with a longer arm reach, but he's just not sharp enough to outwork Floyd without getting hit more in return. Bradley doesn't have a solid jab to get on the inside and even if he does manage to get on the inside, he'd play right into Floyd's hands. I honestly don't know how Bradley can beat Floyd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> Bradley has faster feet, but not faster hands. The only time he looks faster is when he throws short arm punches. It's easy to outwork Floyd, but it doesn't mean that you'll beat him. You can outwork him, but he'll still land more cleaner and better punches to win the fight. I'd give Tim a better shot if he was taller with a longer arm reach, but he's just not sharp enough to outwork Floyd without getting hit more in return. Bradley doesn't have a solid jab to get on the inside and even if he does manage to get on the inside, he'd play right into Floyd's hands. I honestly don't know how Bradley can beat Floyd.


I disagree with you I think Bradley has faster hands and feet.
It isn't easy to outwork Floyd, Floyd makes people who start fast fall apart late because they start thinking about defense first with his sharpshooting and clean precise work.
It isn't about being busy it is about fighting in spurts and smartly before Floyd can make you pay.
I think if he was taller with longer reach it would be easy, but I do think it helps him out on the inside so there is a positive from it.

I disagree with your claim that he doesn't have a solid jab, he showed a solid jab against Devon, Holt, Ruslan, and Marquez (thats off the top of my head)
I don't think bradley on the inside plays into Floyd's hands. I think Floyd Sr. would rather have them on the outside.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I disagree with you I think Bradley has faster hands and feet.
> It isn't easy to outwork Floyd, Floyd makes people who start fast fall apart late because they start thinking about defense first with his sharpshooting and clean precise work.
> It isn't about being busy it is about fighting in spurts and smartly before Floyd can make you pay.
> I think if he was taller with longer reach it would be easy, but I do think it helps him out on the inside so there is a positive from it.
> ...


 Bradley doesn't have solid a jab. He throws his jab low and Floyd would easily counter the right hand over it as Marquez did a few times. Floyd knows how to fight tall. We'll just agree to disagree, but there's nothing that Bradley can do that Floyd can't adjust to.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> Bradley doesn't have solid a jab. He throws his jab low and Floyd would easily counter the right hand over it as Marquez did a few times. Floyd knows how to fight tall. We'll just agree to disagree, but there's nothing that Bradley can do that Floyd can't adjust to.


He throws his jab however he needs to throw it, he has a excellent jab that he can throw proper or up jab with like he did yesterday.
Floyd could try to counter like Marquez did, but he would stop after eating a counter right after Tim rolled his right, just like Marquez did. There is a reason Marquez stopped doing it.
I have no doubt Floyd can fight at range and tall, my contention is that Tim will make Floyd fight his fight. I'd say Bradley could adjust to Floyd just like floyd can adjust to him.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

jaymon112 said:


>


Jeezus ... :!:
1. Who was that white dude at the end that said he's in Floyd's gym?

2. How tall was that mother fucker?? :lol: Seemed like Elie's camera was pointed straight up! :scaredas:


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Jeezus ... :!:
> 1. Who was that white dude at the end that said he's in Floyd's gym?
> 
> 2. How tall was that mother fucker?? :lol: Seemed like Elie's camera was pointed straight up! :scaredas:


It was this guy

https://twitter.com/Hughiejohnston


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He throws his jab however he needs to throw it, he has a excellent jab that he can throw proper or up jab with like he did yesterday.
> Floyd could try to counter like Marquez did, but he would stop after eating a counter right after Tim rolled his right, just like Marquez did. There is a reason Marquez stopped doing it.
> I have no doubt Floyd can fight at range and tall, my contention is that Tim will make Floyd fight his fight. I'd say Bradley could adjust to Floyd just like floyd can adjust to him.


I guess, we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> I guess, we'll agree to disagree.


No problem man, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

floyd wins. bradley doesn't really bring anything to the table that floyd hasn't dealt with in his last 2 fights.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Of course PBF will school him easy.... but the thing is Bradley actually deserves the fight, there isnt many left at 147 that do. 

This will never happen though with Bradley at Top Rank.


Everyone knows this, thats why the fight never gets talked about. Its pretty pointless discussion to me, its not happening because of the promoters.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been wanting this fight since Bradley 'beat' Pacquiao. If Bradley beats Mayweather he goes down as one of the best of this generation and if Mayweather wins I'd rate it as one of his best. It's a massive shame that it will never happen


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Assuming Manny beats Rios him and Bradley should fight again, winner gets Floyd.

Won't happen obviously ,far too simple.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would give Tim a heck of a chance. My thoughts are similar to what Bama has been saying. Tim has far superior foot speed and probably the superior hand speed and reflexes. Let's not forget that guys with great foot speed have troubled Floyd in the past. Think Hatton and Ortiz. But Bradley has the foot speed to go along with very good boxing skills, something those guys lacked. 

Foot speed would be a big factor in this fight because it would allow Tim to control the distance of the fight. At mid-range, Floyd would eat him up. But I think Tim can control the distance of the fight with his foot speed. He loves to work the jab from the outside to set up his power shots or just box from the outside. I can see Tim simply outworking the 37 year old Floyd in this manner for many rounds. Possibly even enough to win the fight. 

In terms of pure skills, Floyd shits on Tim and anyone else. But you have to look at the overall picture of what each fighter brings to the table. Tim's attributes can present Floyd a lot of troubles. It's not size that's going to beat Floyd cause Floyd always outquicks the slower, bigger guys. It's the guys who can match his hand speed and athleticism or even exceed it that will probably beat him. Tim has those attributes and then some.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Bradley doesn't have solid a jab. He throws his jab low and Floyd would easily counter the right hand over it as Marquez did a few times. Floyd knows how to fight tall. We'll just agree to disagree, but there's nothing that Bradley can do that Floyd can't adjust to.


Huh? Tim's got a great jab. He pumps that jab all night long. It's his range finder, helps him maintain distance and sets up his power shots. He regularly doubles and triples up on it to give opponents different looks. It might not be a piston jab like Wlad's but it helps him do so many things in the ring.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> I would give Tim a heck of a chance. My thoughts are similar to what Bama has been saying. Tim has far superior foot speed and probably the superior hand speed and reflexes.


I honestly don't know what the hell you guys are watching.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I honestly don't know what the hell you guys are watching.


Tim obviously has the superior foot speed, it's not even close as Floyd is 37 and lost a lot of his natural explosiveness and mobility. Hand speed is debateable. I would say for single shots, Floyd is superior but in combination punching, I give the edge to Tim.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@KLion22 no way Timmy's reflexes are as good as Floyd's. I was noting this during the fight last Saturday. I kept telling my friend that Timmy is very quick, but his reflexes aren't comparable to Floyd's.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @KLion22 no way Timmy's reflexes are as good as Floyd's. I was noting this during the fight last Saturday. I kept telling my friend that Timmy is very quick, but his reflexes aren't comparable to Floyd's.


Tim's got all the raw tools, including very good reflexes. He's loaded with quick, twitch muscles. But I don't have a problem with someone saying Floyd has superior reflexes, even at age 37. I just think right now I would give the edge to Tim.

I know my opinions aren't the popular one as most would expect Floyd to toy with Tim. I just don't agree with that opinion.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

IMO Floyd beats anyone 160 down and i'm considered by some to be a Floyd hater.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Would be a very interesting fight indeed.

Floyd takes it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> The only guy I saw hurt was JMM in the 12th... When he almost got put on his prissy little ass!


At least he never temporarily died in the ring like your hero did. :lol: :hi:

:deadmanny


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

If Bradley would be even winning a few rounds I'd probably be bouncing in my chair all night :lol:

Same when he hurt Marquez, couldn't sit still anymore after I saw that.


----------

